

Ask HN: How does a non-tech person interview a developer? - hansy

I was curious as to what you guys think are some good ways to gauge a developer's web programming capabilities from the point of view of a non-technical founder.
======
aaronrc
You really want them to be able to show you some reference sites and get them
to talk you through how those sites operate at a high level. If what they
saying doesn't make sense then they either don't know what they are talking
about or do but aren't good communicators. If what they are saying does make
sense then they are more likely to be a good developer.

If I was you I'd also further filter the potential good developers by asking
for some sample code either from an open source project or some other means
and get a trusted developer you know to give you an opinion on it.

~~~
veb
"... get a trusted developer you know to give you an opinion on it"

That's the only way I can see it working. I also suggest in looking around for
a test you can hand them, i.e. the FizzBuzz test. If their answer looks the
same as your answer they're competent.

------
ra
Check out Behavioral Based Interviewing [1]

The idea is you identify the core competencies required to excel in the role.
For a developer these might include problem solving, verbal communication,
written communication, team work/altruism, attention to detail.

Before the interview, research some questions for each of the competencies.
The questions are always about past behavior, as opposed to hypothetical,
"what would you do if".

During the interview, just ask the candidate to tell you about a project that
they have worked on recently that they would like to tell you about.

Generally, most of these questions will be answered without you having to
explicitly ask these questions, but if not - make sure you cover them all off.
It is really important to find someone that meets ALL of the core competencies
you identified.

Google will help you find example questions.

I've hired dozens of developers over the years, and knowing this technique
helps much more than being a developer myself.

[1] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Job_interview#Behavioral>

~~~
hansy
In my personal experience behavioral interviews are very hit or miss. Take
I-banking interviews. A ton of potential bankers are amazing at responding to
behavioral questions, but when asked to do relatively simple things like
discounted cash flow, they fail pretty miserably.

Which makes me wonder whether it's OK if they don't know something they can
easily learn or if their responses to the behavioral questions are
premeditated.

That isn't to say I don't use behavioral questions; I'm just worried that
because behavioral questions are the standard in interviews these days, many
people come prepared with the fluffy answers you want to hear.

Which brings me to my next question:

What are some cool, novel behavioral questions?

------
stevenj
I think it's a trial-and-error thing.

Work with some. Some won't be able to get things done. Others will.

And every now and then you'll find somebody that works out really good.

Do everything you can to keep those people.

